# X-Server nicht verfügbar / definiert



## MHHV (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

nachdem ich WINE per YAST installiert hatte habe ich einfach mal versucht es aufzurufen. Nur um zu sehen was noch fehlt 

*Aufruf :*

wine help


*Als Antwort kam :*

Could not stat /media/floppy (No such file or directory), ignoring drive A:
x11drv: Can't open display:
Please ensure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.


*Also :*

Floppy kann mir egal sein. Ich möchte ein kleines Programm auf dem Server installieren ( kein Spiel ). Server ist ein AMD mit SUSE Linux 9.2


Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich ?


----------



## imweasel (4. Januar 2005)

Hi,

blöde Frage, aber läuft dein X-Server wirklich bzw. nimmt dieser auch Verbindungen an?

Was sagt bei dir 
	
	
	



```
echo $DISPLAY
```

notfalls mach einfach mal 
	
	
	



```
xhost localhost
export DISPLAY=:0.0
```
 und versuche es nochmal.


----------



## MHHV (4. Januar 2005)

imwheasel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> blöde Frage, aber läuft dein X-Server wirklich bzw. nimmt dieser auch Verbindungen an?
> 
> ...


NICHTS



> notfalls mach einfach mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unable to open display ""

mal dumm gefragt, wie starte ich den x-server ? Ich habe den jetzt mit yast installiert.


----------



## imweasel (4. Januar 2005)

Hi,

hast du schonmal 
	
	
	



```
startx
```
 versucht?


----------



## MHHV (4. Januar 2005)

*Als Antwort kommt :*


_You did not install any X-Server \(e.g. XF86_SVGA\)!
Please install at least one server to start X.
I'm aborting now.
_

Aber ich habe das doch über YAST installiert ? Also nur die X Grundinstallation.


----------



## imweasel (4. Januar 2005)

Hi,

also wenn dein System sagt das da keiner ist, dann wird es auch (für das System) keinen geben.

Schau doch mal mittels 
	
	
	



```
rpm -qa | grep XFree
```
 nach, ob er auch wirklich installiert ist, wenn ja, solltest du ihn einrichten (z.B. mit yast2 oder sax2).

Am Schluß solltest du auch sicher sein, das du im richtig runlevel bist (standart für X ist 5)


----------



## MHHV (4. Januar 2005)

rpm -qa | grep XFree
XFree86-libs-4.3.99.902-43.35.3
XFree86-Mesa-4.3.99.902-40
XFree86-4.3.99.902-40


ist die Antwort.


----------



## imweasel (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,

das ist aber nur die halbe Antwort, denn folgendes hast du nicht beantwortet:

- hast du deinen X-Server konfiguriert (yast od. sax)
- bist du im passenden init-level (sollte 5 sein)
- ist es deinem X-Server möglich Verbindungen entgegen zu nehmen (tcp:6000)


----------



## MHHV (6. Januar 2005)

Also erst einmal DANKE an dich für deine ausdauernde Hilfe.

So, ich habe jetzt noch mit yast Komponenten nachinstalliert wie z.bsp. sax u.s.w.

*Wenn ich jetzt startx aufrufe kommt :*

_There is no link /var/X11R6/bin/X to the correct X Server binary.
Please configure the correct X Server with SaX/SaX2, which will create
the missing link. I'm aborting now.
_
*Ok,, ich habe dann einfach einmal sax2 eingegeben und als Antwort kam startup. Mehr eigentlich nicht. Was müsste ich dort machen ? Langsam gehts voran *


----------



## imweasel (6. Januar 2005)

Hi,

also wenn du sax startest, solltest du /var/log/messages und /var/log/XFree86.0.log im Auge behalten ob Fehlermeldungen oder Warnungen auftauchen.

Startup bedeutet das er anfängt die Hardware zu scannen.

Ich hab einen guten Link zum Thema sax.


----------



## MHHV (6. Januar 2005)

Ok,, 


allerdings ist es egal das ich das ganze per PUTTY mache ? Da der Server ja in einem Rechenzentrum steht.

Edit :

Ach ja,, muss das alles unbedingt im RUN LEVEL 3 passieren ? Was ist das wenn ich das im LEVEL 6 mache ?


----------



## imweasel (6. Januar 2005)

Hi,

das ganze über Putty Das wird dann wohl nicht hinhauen, denn wie soll dein Putty die X-Session darstellen?

Daher siehst du nur das "startup" und dann nichtsmehr... 

Ob du das im initlevel 6 machen kannst? Das bezweifel ich ernsthaft, denn schau dir mal an (*man init*) wofür init 6 steht (HINT: reboot!)

//edit

Was mir eben noch eingefallen ist, du hast einen (vermutlich) root-Server in einem RZ stehen und willst

a) wine darauf installieren
b) XServer starten
c) weisst nicht wofür init6 steht?

Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber du solltest echt darüber nachdenke ob du diesen auch wirklich administrieren kannst!


----------



## MHHV (6. Januar 2005)

Neiiinn,,, das init 6 der REBOOT ist, ist mir schon völlig klar. Oh man ich schreibe mir ne sch.... zurecht.

Wie zum Geier soll ich das denn sonst machen wenn nicht mit Putty. 

Das problem ist halt, ich muss ein kleines popeliges Win-Programm mit WINE zum laufen bringen. Das ist nicht mehr wie ein Scanner.

Ich hatte vorher weder mit WINE noch mit XServer zutun sondern NUR mit der Einrichtung und konfiguration etlicher Game-Server.


----------



## RedWing (6. Januar 2005)

MHHV hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Neiiinn,,, das init 6 der REBOOT ist, ist mir schon völlig klar. Oh man ich schreibe mir ne sch.... zurecht.
> 
> Wie zum Geier soll ich das denn sonst machen wenn nicht mit Putty.
> 
> ...



Wieso sagst du nicht gleich das du versuchst von Windows auf ein Linux System
draufzuzugreifen? Wenn ich mich hoffe ich nicht irre.

Um den XServer zu starten brauchst du bei dir lokal(windows) und auf dem 
remote (Linux) entweder:
1.) Einen XServer denn dann könntest du via ssh X auf deinen Windowsrechner
vom Linuxrechner tunneln, und somit wine starten.
Eine Distribution die einen XServer unter Windows zur Verfügung stellt
wäre cygwin, dies ist eine Linuxdistribution,
die auf Windowsplattformen läuft und einen XServer schon von Haus aus mit 
inne hat. Andere Möglichkeiten einen XServer unter Windows bereitzustellen
sind alle kostspielig, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Oder:
2.) Du intsallierst auf dem Linux Rechner(remote) einen vnc server und 
bei dir Lokal(Windows) einen vnc client. Dann hast du auch graphischen Zugriff.
http://www.realvnc.com/

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## dritter (6. Januar 2005)

Hm. Das Programm ist ein Scanner? 
A.) Du willst einen Windows IP-bzw. Netzwerkscanner auf einem Linuxrechner Installieren?
B.) Du willst einen Hardwarescanner an einem Linuxrechner in einem Rechenzentrum installieren, und rennst immer dahin, wenn Du ein Photo einscannen willst...

Sorry, aber das macht beides für mich keinen Sinn. Klär uns doch mal auf, um was für ein Programm es sich handelt. Evtl. kennt hier jemand ein Programm unter Linux/kommandozeile, was ähnliches kann.

MfG, 3.


----------



## MHHV (6. Januar 2005)

Ok,, jetzt hole ich noch weiter aus. Hätte ich auch gleich machen können 

 Jeder weiß das es Leute gibt die auf einem GAME-Server CHEATEN. Also schumeln. Es gibt ein Programm das nennt sich DMW.  

 DMW gibt es als SCANNER der den Game-Server überwacht und den CLIENT mit dem der Spieler auf den Game-Server connecten kann. Ein Scanner reicht also um den kompletten Game-Server zu überwachen.

 Leider gibt es das Programm nur für Windows. Das hat halt den Nachteil das EINER immer den Rechner laufen lassen muss damit der Game-Server durch den SCANNER geschützt ist.
 Und dann natürlich die 24 Stunden Zwangstrennung.

 Ergo, nichts wäre besser als wenn dieses Überwachungsprogramm auf dem ROOT liegt und damit den Game-Server rund um die Uhr überwacht.


----------



## dritter (7. Januar 2005)

Hm. Achso 
Also, Ich hab mal nach gegoogelt, und folgendes gefunden:
http://www.winehq.com/hypermail/wine-devel/2003/07/0332.html 

Evtl. hilft dir das weiter 

3.


----------



## MHHV (7. Januar 2005)

Na dann wurschtel ich mich da mal durch


----------



## dritter (7. Januar 2005)

Hm. Ist das denn ein Win-Kommandozeilentool, oder hat das auch eine grafische Oberfläche?


----------



## MHHV (7. Januar 2005)

Hat eine Grafische Oberfläche, sieht dann also wieder schlecht aus.  

Ich glaube da bleibt nur die o. g. Option 2


----------

